# Bontrager RXL Aero's or RXL Scandium's?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am pretty new to cycling, but I just built my first bike from the ground up. It's a 2010 Trek 2.3 aluminum frame carbon fork...whatever. Anyway, it's my second bike after my first Trek 1.5 which was the wrong size for me.

So I bought the 2.3 frame, components, la-de-da-de-da and I was looking for a set of 2010 Bontrager RXL scandium wheels. The newest ones without the paired spokes. I couldn't find a used set cheap enough but I came across a set of Bontrager RXL Aeros as seen in the pictures. They have the taller 31mm rim and the paired spokes, but they are heavier. Now I finally found a set of RXL scandiums and bought them.

Will the scandiums be a better wheel than the Aeros? Are they pretty much the same?

I know the aeros weigh 1738g. The scandiums are an estimated 1520g. The aeros have a taller rim profile and fewer spokes. But I think Bontrager had some issues with the paired spokes.

I was just wondering which wheel would be better/tougher/faster and is it worth keeping both sets or sell one and upgrade somewhere else?

Thanks and heres a pic of my ride almost ready but not quite. I had to adjust the handlebars and tape them plus run cables.


----------



## jhendrix731 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got the rxl scandium's on my Trek and they are a phenomenal wheel for the price. They spin up considerably faster than the rxl areo wheels and have better overall strength and lateral stiffness. I like them as much if not more than the Mavic Ksyrium ES's I've got.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

I have the rxl scandium's on my Madone and they're fantastic.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Where did you find the RXL's, ebay?


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I found them on Ebay. Here's an updated pic with the Scandiums.


----------

